

Bighugewindow - ziadbc
http://www.bighugewindow.com/
Monetize your windows. Democratized outdoor advertising.
======
brm
Their copy is pretty bad, I can see exactly where they were headed with it and
cite photojojo as an example of a company that does a great job of slight
shock value with its tagline, however "damn" doesn't work.

I enjoy out of the box thinking but it could certainly use some tweaking

------
huhtenberg
I wholeheartedly wish this company a very quick failure. Thank you very much,
but the one thing I really don't want is more ads shoveled down my consumer
throat.

~~~
ziadbc
In north korea they have no outdoor advertising, I hear it is a pleasant
place.

~~~
froo
I'm not sure if it's pleasant, but I can be fairly sure it's a ronery place to
be.

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhve8_team-america-im-so-
ro...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhve8_team-america-im-so-ronery_fun)

